# Diskussion zur Wahl des User des Jahres 2011



## vierlagig (9 Dezember 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Heftige Diskussion sind erlaubt, wie auch beißen, Kratzen und mit Dreck beschmeißen.
> Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg.



und zwar hier, damit die Auswertung der Nominierungen einfacher ist.


----------



## vierlagig (9 Dezember 2011)

ich möchte an dieser stelle nochmal an den, in diesem jahr leider von uns gegangenen user argv_user erinnern.
möge er in frieden ruhen!

meine nominierung postum soll meinen respekt und meine trauer über sein viel zu frühes aus dem leben scheiden unterstreichen.


----------



## Gebs (9 Dezember 2011)

*Unbekannter User des Jahres*

@VL: Wer ist denn Helmut_von_der_Reparatur, den Du nominiert hast?:s12: Er steht nicht in der Benutzerliste!


----------



## Tigerente1974 (9 Dezember 2011)

Hier mal meine Nominierungen:

*4L + LL* im Bereich Simatic, auch wenn beide manchmal etwas kratzbürstig gegenüber neuen usern sind 
*Safety* im Bereich VDE etc. Immer sachlich und mit geballter Fachkompetenz
*rostiger Nagel* weil er ein guter Allrounder ist und scheinbar einen guten Gagschreiber im background hat.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2011)

@Tigerente du hast im falschen Thrad nominiert bitte hier
Nominieren http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?50132-Vorschlagsliste-zur-Wahl-des-User-des-Jahres-2011

Im diesem Thread nur im Schlamm wühlen und anspucken.


----------



## vierlagig (9 Dezember 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> *4L + LL* im Bereich Simatic, auch wenn beide manchmal etwas kratzbürstig gegenüber neuen usern sind



kratzbürstig? gegenüber neuen? NIEMALS ... zumindest LL


----------



## vierlagig (9 Dezember 2011)

helmut, beim publikumsliebling hast du mindestens zwei mal den selben nominiert!
und warum traust du dich nicht, es verständlich auszusprechen? schisser!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2011)

Neh schon dreimal, der weltgewandte User weiß bestimmt das er gemeint ist. Ich wollte ihn 
nur nicht vor uns nicht so cleveren Usern blos stellen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2011)

190B schrieb:


> Hallo RN,
> 
> auf Platz 10 meinst Du sicherlich den dänischen Kollegen JesperMP...



Ja ich meine unseren hoch geschätzten Kollegen aus Kopenhagen. 

Unglücklich das du das im Nomierungsthread gepostet hast, bitte tue mir ein gefallen
und ändere dein Beitrag und mach eine Liste deiner Favoriten raus.


----------



## 190B (9 Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht unglücklich, aber blöd?


----------



## vierlagig (9 Dezember 2011)

190B schrieb:


> Vielleicht unglücklich, aber blöd?



ja, blöd und jetzt mach endlich ne liste draus!


----------



## 190B (9 Dezember 2011)

Kann ich nicht, da offentsichtlich zu blöd... Na ja, an zu blond scheitert es jedenfalls nicht.
Wenn Euch der Beitrag so stark stört, veranlasst doch einer Moderatoren den Beitrag zu löschen.

@VL
Wenn das Deinen Humor entspricht (siehe Deine Signatur), dann bin auch dafür zu blöd....


----------



## vierlagig (9 Dezember 2011)

190B schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht, da offentsichtlich zu blöd... Na ja, an zu blond scheitert es jedenfalls nicht.
> Wenn Euch der Beitrag so stark stört, veranlasst doch einer Moderatoren den Beitrag zu löschen.
> 
> @VL
> Wenn das Deinen Humor entspricht (siehe Deine Signatur), dann bin auch dafür zu blöd....



wtf? warum sollst du keine nominierungsliste erstellen können?

ist doch ganz einfach: 1 bis 10 und namen dahinter und damit es hübsch aussieht in code-tags gefasst.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Dezember 2011)

User des Jahres ist ja vergleichsweise einfach, aber beim Publikumsliebling hab ich ne Weile gebraucht.
Letztes Jahr war es ja eindeutig mit Waldy, aber 2011 ist es schwierig

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## vierlagig (13 Dezember 2011)

ich bewundere eure disziplin den nominierungsthread ausschließlich für die nominierungen und den diskussionsthread ausschließlich für die diskussion zu nutzen!
respekt an alle!


----------



## Approx (14 Dezember 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich bewundere eure disziplin den nominierungsthread ausschließlich für die nominierungen und den diskussionsthread ausschließlich für die diskussion zu nutzen!
> respekt an alle!



Wenn man es genau nimmt, handelt es sich dieses Jahr um die NORMIERUNG zum User des Jahres... (siehe Screenshot)




Also fehlen da noch diverse Einheiten hinter den vorgeschlagenen Namen! Da ich aus dem Stahlbereich komme, wünsche ich mir die Normierung _0..200 kA _oder wenigstens _0..150 MW
_
 Approx


----------



## vierlagig (14 Dezember 2011)

@helmut
bei paule gibt es einen darstellungs und/oder zählfehler. der zweite block hat nur 4 +


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Dezember 2011)

@Approx,
über die Einheiten muß ich noch ein wenig nachdenken 

@4L,
ich muß am Ende sowieso noch mal nachzählen, ich hab sowieso ein wenig 
den Überblick verloren. Aber bei Paule ist das eine andere Einheit, bei den geht
das zwei vor und drei zurück


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Dezember 2011)

Es besteht noch die Möglichkeit zum Normieren....ähm ich meine eine Liste zu erstellen
wer sich im Forum als besonders Positiv hervorgetan hat, bitte hier mal eben http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?50132-Vorschlagsliste-zur-Wahl-des-User-des-Jahres-2011


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Dezember 2011)

hochschieb http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....-des-User-des-Jahres-2011&p=366556#post366556


----------

